# fino a qualche anno fa



## sterrenzio

Per cortesia posso avere un aiuto, non riesco a tradurre l'espressione "fino a qualche anno fa" nel contesto che segue:

_L’endoscopia è quella disciplina medica che permette di effettuare interventi chirurgici o diagnostici minimizzando la traumaticità dell’intervento per il paziente e permettendo al medico specialista una migliore definizione visiva e il trattamento di siti operatori che fino a pochi anni fa erano irraggiungibili. _
__ 
Ecco cosa ho scritto:
__ 
_L’endoscopie est une discipline médicale qui permet d’effectuer des interventions chirurgicales ou diagnostiques tout en minimisant le traumatisme pour le patient et assurant au spécialiste une plus grande définition visuelle et un traitement plus efficace des zones à opérer qu’il n’était pas possible d’atteindre il *y a quelques ans*. _
 
Però non mi piace, hélas!


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> Per cortesia posso avere un aiuto, non riesco a tradurre l'espressione "fino a qualche anno fa" nel contesto che segue:
> 
> _L’endoscopia è quella disciplina medica che permette di effettuare interventi chirurgici o diagnostici minimizzando la traumaticità dell’intervento per il paziente e permettendo al medico specialista una migliore definizione visiva e il trattamento di siti operatori che fino a pochi anni fa erano irraggiungibili. _
> 
> Ecco cosa ho scritto:
> 
> _L’endoscopie est une discipline médicale qui permet d’effectuer des interventions chirurgicales ou diagnostiques tout en minimisant le traumatisme pour le patient et en assurant au spécialiste une plus grande définition visuelle et un traitement plus efficace des zones à opérer qu’il n’était pas possible d’atteindre il *y a quelques ans* impossibles à atteindre il y a quelques années encore / jusqu'il y a quelques années . _
> 
> Però non mi piace, hélas!


Cosí ti piacerà di più, j'espère


----------



## sterrenzio

Infatti lo sentivo che mi mancava giusto una *parolina*:

_il y a quelques années *encore* / j*usqu'*il y a quelques années_
__ 
Certo che mi piace di più, anzi, mi piace un sacco di più!

Grazie come sempre :-D


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, et autres possibilités : 
_Quelques années auparavant / il y a peu de temps / peu de temps encore_


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie anche a te, Corsicum


----------

